# North east monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That time again first one for a couple of months due to onething and another 
12th Jan 7:30pm at the OK Diner on the A19 just out side Hartlepool whose up for it


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Need to check my shifts, will let you know.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Need to check my shifts, will let you know.


I might have a little job for you mate


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

We will be there,could be the last time in blue


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Need to check my shifts, will let you know.
> ...


Has it somrthing to do with wheel centre caps ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


It just might have


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

We should be there, now TT is repaired.
Philip & Sue [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

so long as I don't fall asleep should be down for a catch up and may even fore go a £10 and join that exclusive club :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT Boycie said:


> Count me in


You have been counted mate


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like ill be there, on the right shift for once.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> so long as I don't fall asleep should be down for a catch up and may even fore go a £10 and join that exclusive club :wink:


Let me know as I'll bring your pack along


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

and my stuff please.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> and my stuff please.


That goes without saying


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

philipcrolfe said:


> We should be there, now TT is repaired.
> Philip & Sue [smiley=gossip.gif]


What have you been doing to it :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> philipcrolfe said:
> 
> 
> > We should be there, now TT is repaired.
> ...


I was going to ask the same thing


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > so long as I don't fall asleep should be down for a catch up and may even fore go a £10 and join that exclusive club :wink:
> ...


Just joined tonight mate, bring an extra pack!


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

can i ask what is the normal plan for the monthly meet.do you meet at cafe,have a bit crack then go home or do you go out on the roads etc etc.and who normally turns up.is it groups of lads ,lads and lasses or mainly drivers only.just trying to get an idea whats happening so i can plan ahead.cheers lads.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We normally meet up have a chat and something to eat then go home , mixed bunch of lads and lasses


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks mate.will try and get down.just hope we dont get another couple of inches of snow like last night. :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

c15 ttt said:


> thanks mate.will try and get down.just hope we dont get another couple of inches of snow like last night. :roll:


Dont worry I have ordered sun shine for Wednesday


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

lol.if we all chip in we can order an extra portion otherwise am moving to spain.may aswell be eskimos.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like we might bein the Mini


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Looks like we might bein the Mini


Park it round the back then :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one else coming along :?:


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> philipcrolfe said:
> 
> 
> > We should be there, now TT is repaired.
> ...


Had a problem with ice off the house roof, two round dents and a crease to the bonnet! Had a guy called Brian from 'chips away' perform magic. The car was only away a couple of hours, brilliant job, and did not cost a fortune, less than my excess. Very happy now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

philipcrolfe said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > philipcrolfe said:
> ...


Ah yes , a little birdie told me about this :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Last chance


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

See you all soon. 8)


----------

